
Gorilla Glass is jumping from phones to cars - signa11
http://mashable.com/2017/01/05/corning-gorilla-automotive-glass-ces/#sf5Cbx8VbOqO
======
lawless123
What happens if i need to break out through a window? e.g the car is on fire
or in deep water?

